# Keltec p-11 vs p3at.



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.
Anyone ever handle a p-11 and then size it up to a p-3at? Just curious as to the size difference. Tnx, HG


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

P11 is quite a bit bigger, heavier trigger but will handle limited amount of 9mm+p. Think wt is around 14 oz empty vs 8 oz for p3at. You can get 10rd or 12 rd mags for P11 vs 6rd mag for p3at. Both conceal well but P11 is more IWB carry vs pocket carry for p3at. P11 hardest pistol I ever owned to shoot accurate but after 3 years, trigger has lightened up some.


----------



## m3coupe4me (Aug 18, 2008)

forestranger said:


> P11 is quite a bit bigger, heavier trigger but will handle limited amount of 9mm+p. Think wt is around 14 oz empty vs 8 oz for p3at. You can get 10rd or 12 rd mags for P11 vs 6rd mag for p3at. Both conceal well but P11 is more IWB carry vs pocket carry for p3at. P11 hardest pistol I ever owned to shoot accurate but after 3 years, trigger has lightened up some.


You know what amazes me? How many people in other parts of the country really carry handguns on them. I couldn't even begin to fathom. Am I just naive? Somebody reveals even a glimpse of a weapon here and people check good and hard to identify this person as a law-enforcement official. Otherwise: pandemonium. I am all for it and am not condoning the practice, but I'm really more concerned over how brainwashed and desensitized I (and the vast, vast, vast majority of people I know that are even appalled at the mention that I am considering the legal purchase of a handgun) have become to the fact that sooooooo many people would give up, well, their "right" to bear. They would give up their second amendment right so guns would be out-right banned for everyone in the state of NJ. I'm really just shocked. Maybe even a little sad. Am I missing something here?


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Here are a couple of photos I did for comparison on another forum. The other guns are a Kahr CW9 and a S&W 642. The P3AT is much smaller than the P11 and the others and is about half the weight.


----------



## swampfox1975 (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a weapon I need to be looking at.


----------



## Rmart30 (Aug 13, 2008)

m3coupe4me said:


> You know what amazes me? How many people in other parts of the country really carry handguns on them. I couldn't even begin to fathom. Am I just naive? Somebody reveals even a glimpse of a weapon here and people check good and hard to identify this person as a law-enforcement official. Otherwise: pandemonium. I am all for it and am not condoning the practice, but I'm really more concerned over how brainwashed and desensitized I (and the vast, vast, vast majority of people I know that are even appalled at the mention that I am considering the legal purchase of a handgun) have become to the fact that sooooooo many people would give up, well, their "right" to bear. They would give up their second amendment right so guns would be out-right banned for everyone in the state of NJ. I'm really just shocked. Maybe even a little sad. Am I missing something here?


* brainwashed is a good word for it.... with the exception of a few like California, Mass, NJ most states are gun friendly. I couldnt imagine living anywhere where I could not CCW, or had to get a permit to purchase a gun, or could only buy one gun in (blank) amount of days....*

Ive got a keltec P11..... its not a range gun, its a good close quarters self defense gun.... easy to conceal....stiff trigger pull, but there is a aftermarket kit that will drop trigger pull weight in half ... you can find out all about the P11 on KTOG.org


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Rmart30 said:


> * brainwashed is a good word for it.... with the exception of a few like California, Mass, NJ most states are gun friendly. I couldnt imagine living anywhere where I could not CCW, or had to get a permit to purchase a gun, or could only buy one gun in (blank) amount of days....*


And Illinois...and Wisconsin...and a permit to purchase in Iowa....

Won't have to worry about this much longer when I move to Colorado. 

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

m3coupe4me said:


> You know what amazes me? How many people in other parts of the country really carry handguns on them. I couldn't even begin to fathom. Am I just naive? Somebody reveals even a glimpse of a weapon here and people check good and hard to identify this person as a law-enforcement official. Otherwise: pandemonium. I am all for it and am not condoning the practice, but I'm really more concerned over how brainwashed and desensitized I (and the vast, vast, vast majority of people I know that are even appalled at the mention that I am considering the legal purchase of a handgun) have become to the fact that sooooooo many people would give up, well, their "right" to bear. They would give up their second amendment right so guns would be out-right banned for everyone in the state of NJ. I'm really just shocked. Maybe even a little sad. Am I missing something here?


As a ex-Massachusetts native, I find this trend of "amazement" tends to be a regional thing, mainly people in the North East and a few scattered other states. I have a high school friend who now lives in Texas and just started shooting (got his first XD the other day) and he was amazed at how easy it was to get a gun and how many people actually had them. Same goes here in NC with a friend we have that is from Long Island who wants to get a gun. I empathise with you about people being appaled at you wanting a gun as I felt the same way when I lived up north. I have another high school friend that is anti-gun (he still lives in MA) that I am sure fears I am some sort of psycho since I have, as he puts it, "automatic weapons". You will find that all changes if and when you get the opportunity to live in a gun-friendly state.


----------

